# boat rentals ??



## ragansm1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Coming over to Navarre Beach next week. I don't want to pull my boat for 6 hours and was wondering if and where I could rent a boat for fishing the Sound area. Will be there for a week and can't handle to much sitting on the beach. Need to fish with that much good looking water around.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There are rental power boats and rental pontoon boats in Destin, but this is a ways from Navarre. I'm not sure about Navarre itself but Gulf Breeze might have some. Yaks are available all over the place up and down the coast. A lot of folks fish from yaks in the bay as well as offshore.

I have rented pontoon boats in Destin but they are not cheap.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> I have rented pontoon boats in Destin but they are not cheap.


*$265.00 for 4 hours for a pontoon. $400 a day for a 19' , 150 HP CC, Cobia.*

*http://www.destinvacationboatrentals.com/boats-rates/*


*You may want to pull your boat down, incur high fuel costs, and save some money.*


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

@ $400 may as well go another $100 and get a boat and captain for about $500 :blink:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There's also plenty of good fishing from land, you have the gulf on one side and the sound on the other side of where you'll be. I wouldn't waste the money renting a boat. Also navarre has a fishing peir rite when you get over the bridge.


----------

